# Woven Tags



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what is the right price to pay for woven labels per piece...


----------



## soj (Jun 20, 2007)

It depends on how many colours, and on how many you order, the minimum I need was 1200 and i think i paid AU$250 for the lot, so works out to about $0.20 per label.


----------



## Ray J. (Dec 22, 2009)

Just like most bulk purchases, the more you order at once – the cheaper the cost per piece! The difference between a 1000 pc. order as opposed to 10,000 could be as much as 10 cents each, depending on specs! You could count on paying between .15 - .25 each.


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok thank you guys very helpfull..


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

I know of a place where you can get for .018 cents 1-10000 pieces Thanks...PM me if Interested....


----------

